# RRP requires consumers to ???



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sorry folks, I'm too lazy to hunt the EPA convoluted site to find what I'm looking for. But I need valid info on what the new RRP rule requires of the homeowner. 

Someone mentioned that they will be required to hire ONLY certified contractors if they are in target housing. Does anyone know if this is true and where on the EPA site I can find the wording?

Any other requirements of the HO that I can print out and show them? 

(My class won't be until April 20 or 21)

I have a couple of houses that need wall and/or paint repairs before I can install paper. I want to inform them of facts, not opinions.

thanks.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I was on the phone with the EPA about something else and asked if there were any restrictions requiring HO to hire licensed contractors. 

He said "Congress is not ready to cross that threshold."


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Opinion- even if it were written in there, and I don't think it is, it would be at the bottom of enforcement I would think. 

Cross this one off your list.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

All you can do is inform them. The Renovate Right Brochure covers it all.
The only "owners" that will be fined are the property owners of rentals, if they do the work or hire unlicensed handymen or contractors.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This topic, in its multiple threads, has left the safe harbor of informative and is approaching the choppy open waters of government and politics. 

Has the any government, local, state or federal ever executed any program anywhere that was administered and enforced well?

I think alot of people are taking a fundamentalist interpretation to something that is more universalist/unitarian.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I will say it again. It does not matter how we view it, it only matters how the lawyers and courts view it when someone tries to not pay or sue us for something related to lead.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The only reason I am getting the cert is so that I am not excluded for remod or restoration work through builders we work with. 

I've always avoided as much as possible exterior lead work because I have a child and most of my guys do as well. That is just not dust we want to bring home. No matter what you do, you bring some home.

Of course, this whole deal is not about our safety, its about the safety of the occupants of the homes we work on, and the environment. We just get to FUND it! :thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The only reason I am getting the cert is so that I am not excluded for remod or restoration work through builders we work with.
> 
> I've always avoided as much as possible exterior lead work because I have a child and most of my guys do as well. That is just not dust we want to bring home. No matter what you do, you bring some home.
> 
> Of course, this whole deal is not about our safety, its about the safety of the occupants of the homes we work on, and the environment. We just get to FUND it! :thumbup:


MY feelings exactly. Thank you!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The only reason I am getting the cert is so that I am not excluded for remod or restoration work through builders we work with.
> 
> I've always avoided as much as possible exterior lead work because I have a child and most of my guys do as well. That is just not dust we want to bring home. No matter what you do, you bring some home.
> 
> Of course, this whole deal is not about our safety, its about the safety of the occupants of the homes we work on, and the environment. We just get to FUND it! :thumbup:


It's the least I can Do..Along with Social Security,Workers Comp,Unemployment and the soon to be Health Care burden.
And they wonder why are prices are so high!!! How dare I charge those rates.
I am the Evil Businessman:euro:


----------



## Robert carl (Jun 7, 2009)

*Hud requirements*

I am now dealing with a potential homeowner trying to buy a hud home that is in the target age. They (hud) are requiring them to use a RRP cert. to paint the home. I tested and could find no lead. But they are still requiring it be painted under the standards. Best part is they are telling them that it should cost 10,800. to paint the home (NOT A MISTAKE thats $10,800.) 1700 SqFt raised ranch! I love being a hero.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Robert carl said:


> I am now dealing with a potential homeowner trying to buy a hud home that is in the target age. They (hud) are requiring them to use a RRP cert. to paint the home. I tested and could find no lead. But they are still requiring it be painted under the standards. Best part is they are telling them that it should cost 10,800. to paint the home (NOT A MISTAKE thats $10,800.) 1700 SqFt raised ranch! I love being a hero.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Fortunately, customers are understanding when these costs have to be built into contractor pricing. If customers were supporting painters who could price lower because they elected not to participate in these systems, that would be quite another story! At least the paint industry is a level playing field where everyone plays by the same rules. All of this would truly be discouraging if we were in some other industry.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Robert carl said:


> I am now dealing with a potential homeowner trying to buy a hud home that is in the target age. They (hud) are requiring them to use a RRP cert. to paint the home. I tested and could find no lead. But they are still requiring it be painted under the standards. Best part is they are telling them that it should cost 10,800. to paint the home (NOT A MISTAKE thats $10,800.) 1700 SqFt raised ranch! I love being a hero.


Now that sounds like a solid reason to be certified. 

I personally was planning on passing on it and just saying no to pre 78 homes because I rarely do one anymore. 

I am on the fence because I do not want to be missing potential dollars but on the other hand I just don't do many of them anymore.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sean

You may find your nc builders doing more and more remod/additions. We've all thrown $300 at sillier things than a little insurance against being exlcuded from future opportunities. It'll cost you alot more if some poop nut has it, takes the job with your builder, and hooks them on lower quality and prices. Big picture racing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I've always avoided as much as possible exterior lead work because I have a child and most of my guys do as well. That is just not dust we want to bring home. No matter what you do, you bring some home.


Actually Scott, even before the EPA got involved, one who worked with lead could protect him/her self and also not bring the poison home.

After being poisoned myself, I worked lead-safe. My lead levels went down and my child was never elevated. 

It only takes conscientious practices, not federally mandated over-reaction. Well, that few thousand I spent on a supplied air respirator certainly helped keep the lead out of my blood stream.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Like I said, its not about OUR safety at all. 

I am a little twisted in the sense that I appreciate the irony that we will feed this monster. The more of us knotheads who lay down the Benjies for this, the better fed the, uh, progam, will be. Therefore, the better staffed to go out and enforce and bring in revenues through fines. 

It has a little of the aroma of osha, who in these parts is admired for their stakeouts. They will stakeout commercial sites from hundreds of yards away, for weeks. When enough video footage and photos of violations are accumulated, they move in for the fines. Ahh, the seedy underworld of contracting. 

RATHER THAN, put the donuts down and get out of the car when they see the first violation, and actually EDUCATE (warn) the offender. There again, not truly about contractor or spectator safety, more about funding a program. 

NOW, rather than stewing about this, I am working on ways to hold my clientele hostage through the type of fear that can only be bred through mis or lack of info.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Sean
> 
> You may find your nc builders doing more and more remod/additions. We've all thrown $300 at sillier things than a little insurance against being exlcuded from future opportunities. It'll cost you alot more if some poop nut has it, takes the job with your builder, and hooks them on lower quality and prices. Big picture racing.


Good point.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Fortunately, customers are understanding when these costs have to be built into contractor pricing. If customers were supporting painters who could price lower because they elected not to participate in these systems, that would be quite another story! At least the paint industry is a level playing field where everyone plays by the same rules. All of this would truly be discouraging if we were in some other industry.


Is this sarcasm??


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Is this sarcasm??


:yes:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> :yes:


SHEWWWWW, You scared me there for a minute:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> NOW, rather than stewing about this, I am working on ways to hold my clientele hostage through the type of fear that can only be bred through mis or lack of info.


You ARE twisted.

CORRECT, but twisted :thumbup:


----------

